# MAG CON - New Caney, Texas



## Sans Serif (Feb 23, 2013)

We'll be running Pathfinder Society all weekend at MAG CON 5 - with an exclusive scenario, the newest scenarios, classics, and newbie-friendly introductions to the game... all run by the best GMs in the Houston area.

MAG CON is a gaming convention that focuses on board, card, and role-playing games. MAG CON's goal is to provide a great value for attendees - great games and concessions at a low price. MAG CON is a fundraiser for The Learning Center campus in New Caney ISD. All proceeds from this gaming convention go to support the The Learning Center and its educational mission.

The Learning Center deals with many students that are considered "at risk". The programs mission is to provide an educational environment that helps provide opportunities for these students to refocus their attitudes and academics. This is achieved by fostering positive teacher-student relationships and helping students realize their own potential.

Register to attend at www.magcon.org - cheap tickets, free parking, and group discounts are available. Don't forget to follow-up your registration by choosing your scenarios at the warhorn site, linked on the schedule page.


----------



## Sans Serif (Mar 13, 2013)

We have tables filling up, so make sure to reserve your scenario.

The one you want already full? Go ahead and waitlist. I'll add tables/GMs - but we can't prepare for you if we don't know you're coming.

http://www.magcon.org Pathfinder Society at http://www.warhorn.net/houston-pfs


----------



## Sans Serif (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeebus... I didn't put the date in.  April 13-14 at the New Caney ISD Annex Building.  My bad.

I guess I should mention which Pathfinder Society scenarios are going to be available for MAG CON, huh? Newbie-friendly with plenty to appeal to veteran players - including the season five preview and the newest scenarios.

Intro I: First Steps – In Service to Lore
Intro II: First Steps – To Delve the Dungeon Deep
Intro III: First Steps – A Vision of Betrayal
We Be Goblins! (levels 1-2)
3: Murder on the Silken Caravan (levels 1-5)
14 – The Many Fortunes of Grandmaster Torch (levels 1-5)
16: To Scale the Dragon (levels 5-9)
39: The Citadel of Flame (levels 1-5)
2-03: The Rebel’s Ransom (levels 5 -9)
2-12: Below the Silver Tarn (levels 7-11)
2-13: Murder on the Throaty Mermaid (levels 1-5)
4-17: Tower of the Ironwood Watch (levels 5-9)
4-18: The Veteran’s Vault (levels 1-5)
4-EX: Day of the Demon (levels 3-7)

Not a bad looking list, huh? www.magcon.org to register, sign up for scenarios athttp://www.warhorn.net/houston-pfs.

Never played before? No problem. We're very newbie-friendly.


----------



## Sans Serif (Mar 31, 2013)

Two weeks til MAG CON! (less, actually)


Pathfinder Society tables are filling up, and I'm a lil' concerned about being able to accommodate surprises. So please, if you anticipate playing Pathfinder Society, please sign up at http://www.warhorn.net/houston-pfs.


Don't worry about waitlisting - we'll getcha taken care of. But we can't prepare for you if we don't know you're coming.


----------



## Sans Serif (Apr 7, 2013)

T-Minus One Week Til MAG CON!

If you haven't signed up for your Pathfinder Society scenarios, do so NOW at http://www.warhorn.net/houston-pfs. Don't worry about waitlisting, that's what preregistration is for - so we know what to prepare for.  We can't prepare for you if we don't know you're coming.


----------

